

Flipkart Pulls Out of Airtel Zero Partnership - yarapavan
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/flipkart-airtel-zero-2-297

======
yarapavan
Flipkart CTO tweeted this -> We aren't just pulling out, but will also be
throwing our weight behind #NetNeutrality in every way

([https://twitter.com/amodm/status/587866490260471808](https://twitter.com/amodm/status/587866490260471808))

